# Alsa trouble with new kernel/udev [solved]

## Bigun

When I attempt to start alsa:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...   

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ... 

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...       

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...   

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                                                                                                                              [ ok ]
```

I've attempted to delete the /lib/modules/2.6.13 directory and run to the /usr/src/linux/ and run make modules_install.  I've tried deleting the modules diretory and run genkernel.  Here is my dmesg:

```
imer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_pci_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_pci_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_set_pm_callback

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

 snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_init

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_task_name

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_devices

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_playback_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

```

Too many other pages of stuff to post... you get the idea.  

Help?

----------

## Headrush

Looks like you had alsa-driver package, so are you using alsa-driver or in-kernel sound modules since deleting the /lib/modules/2.6.13... directory.

----------

## Bigun

I ditched the built-in alsa driver and went with the alsa-driver package on my last kernel.  This happened when I compiled a new kernel alltogether (2.6.13-r3).

----------

## Bigun

Along with deleting the /lib/modules/<kernel-version-goes-here> I needed to unmerge and remerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-driver etc etc etc.

You might want to keep suggesting the steps you've suggested along with re-emerging everything that has to do with alsa along with it.

Grammer blew - Editted

----------

## Headrush

 *bigun89 wrote:*   

> You might want to start suggesting the steps you've suggested and re-emerging everything that has to do with alsa along with it.

 

Huh   :Question: 

Start suggesting the step's you've suggested --> what does this mean? 

I'm the only one to post a reply yet to your original post, I don't recall suggesting anything yet.   :Confused: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

If you solved the problem, U could tell the people which was the remedy 4 it   :Confused: 

----------

## Bigun

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> If you solved the problem, U could tell the people which was the remedy 4 it  

 

I had to do both... here's the commands in a nutshell:

```
rm -r /lib/modules/2.6.*

emerge unmerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

emerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss

alsaconf

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

That last command is to just make double sure it worked....

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Huh 
> 
> Start suggesting the step's you've suggested --> what does this mean?
> ...

 

Sorry, I'll reword that...

----------

## dsd

theres another problem in bigun89's output, see

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/issues-current.htm#alsa-device_mode-param

----------

## Bigun

Also find that these lines may cause problems too:

```

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

----------

## Headrush

 *bigun89 wrote:*   

> Also find that these lines may cause problems too:
> 
> ```
> 
> alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss
> ...

 

That's odd and the first time I have heard that one. You are still using the in kernel ALSA from gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3?

----------

## Bigun

Alsa package...

I hate the kernel driver...

----------

## Headrush

 *bigun89 wrote:*   

> Alsa package...
> 
> I hate the kernel driver...

 

 :Laughing:  Aren't the current gentoo ALSA kernel driver and the stable ALSA driver package the same right now? 1.0.9b?

Hate is such a strong word.  :Razz: 

----------

## daudo

Hi all,

It worked for me, but I needed to add some lines to the code. I'm not using the alsa-driver package btw:

```

rm -r /lib/modules/2.6.*

emerge unmerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-utils alsa-oss

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make modules

make modules_install

emerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-utils alsa-oss

alsaconf

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

Grtz,

Daoud

----------

## tacker

 *dsd wrote:*   

> theres another problem in bigun89's output, see
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/issues-current.htm#alsa-device_mode-param

 

Had the same problem as the TS, this fixed it.

----------

